# Intense vaginal itching



## sbm1001 (Jun 2, 2005)

X-post from my DDC:

I guess no topic is taboo here, though I do feel a bit odd talking about it.

For the past 4 days I've had very intense vaginal itching. It's only externally & MAN does it itch!!!!!!!! I've never had a yeast infection but know there's odor associated with yeast & I don't have that. Just major itching & some swelling from the occassional scratching I can't help but give in to. I don't know how to treat it & I really don't want to see an OB for this. I've been applying EVOO infused with lavender EO & lobelia root but it's only temporary relief & doesn't seem to be "healing" anything.

I've had intense itching & irritation in one of my armpits for the past week & a half & I'm wondering if the two are related somehow. Like maybe I scratched my armpit & didn't wash up properly afterwards. The itching sensation is similar & I can't seem toget rid of the armpit issue either. I've been treating the armpit with a myrrh & goldenseal salve & it's better but not gone.

I tried using a lotrimin-type cream yesterday on my armpit but the itching only got 10 times worse so I wiped it off & am not about to attempt putting it on my crotch to see what happens with that!

How would you treat this?? HELP!

Shannon


----------



## mamaonthefarm (Oct 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sbm1001* 
X-post from my DDC:

I guess no topic is taboo here, though I do feel a bit odd talking about it.

For the past 4 days I've had very intense vaginal itching. It's only externally & MAN does it itch!!!!!!!! I've never had a yeast infection but know there's odor associated with yeast & I don't have that. Just major itching & some swelling from the occassional scratching I can't help but give in to. I don't know how to treat it & I really don't want to see an OB for this. I've been applying EVOO infused with lavender EO & lobelia root but it's only temporary relief & doesn't seem to be "healing" anything.

I've had intense itching & irritation in one of my armpits for the past week & a half & I'm wondering if the two are related somehow. Like maybe I scratched my armpit & didn't wash up properly afterwards. The itching sensation is similar & I can't seem toget rid of the armpit issue either. I've been treating the armpit with a myrrh & goldenseal salve & it's better but not gone.

I tried using a lotrimin-type cream yesterday on my armpit but the itching only got 10 times worse so I wiped it off & am not about to attempt putting it on my crotch to see what happens with that!

How would you treat this?? HELP!

Shannon


Poor you! I had INTENSE vaginal and vulvar itching toward the end of my 2nd pregnancy. Here's what helped temporarily and eventually helped ultimately relieve it completely: Immerse the itchy part in freezing cold water as long and as often as you can tolerate it! It is amazing how much relief that will bring you. (Of course it's kind of awkward to do that when you are running after your kids or with husband or someone around) But you don't want to get an infection from scratching.

Additionally, I swallowed extra raw garlic and ate plenty of yogurt to help combat any possible yeast issues.


----------



## PortraitPixie (Apr 21, 2005)

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=553438

This is a thread I started from my ddc....I hope you find some releif!









And for the record I am muuuch better now...


----------



## cidercat (Oct 31, 2006)

I have been having this same problem (I'm currently 17 weeks pregnant). I've had yeast infections before and this doesn't seem like a yeast infection. I asked my doctor about it. She also said it doesn't look like yeast. She took a swab, said there didn't appear to be anything out of the ordinary visible by microscope, and was going to send it to the lab just in case. In the meantime, she told me I could use a low level cortisone cream topically to help. I've used it a couple of times, didn't make it worse, and I guess it is a little better, but I'm still itchy sometimes!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sbm1001* 
X-post from my DDC:

I've never had a yeast infection but know there's odor associated with yeast & I don't have that.

For what it's worth, there's actually no odor associated with yeast infections (apart from faint, yeasty smell, but more often than not, there's no smell). Odor is mostly associated with BV. I would go to my doctor and get a culture done just to be sure.

I just had a bad yeast infection, and the itch was unbelievable. Good luck!


----------



## jessma (Sep 14, 2006)

I use this tea tree oil solution when I have yeast infections or other itchy issues - it stings a tiny bit, but really does work. I got the recipe from Dr. Weil's website:

Mix about one and a half tablespoons wit a cup of warm water. I then use a clean cotton ball to apply to the itchy areas.


----------



## chinaKat (Aug 6, 2005)

For what it's worth, I think it may be important to clear the situation up before giving birth. According to Dr. Sears, a yeast infection cannot harm the baby, but the baby may contract thrush during delivery if the mother has a yeast infection. Thrush can cause problems with breast feeding.


----------



## LeilaLuv (Sep 29, 2006)

i just got over that! lol I feel ur pain!

The BEST thing to do is walk aroundnaked from the waste down. Sit in a vented area with ur legs spread. This is happening because of all the extra moisture and higher temperature. I really gave up and dabbed on the vulvar cream..........I just had to. I couldnt have ice down my crotch all day so when I went out i used the cream,but at home I just walked around naked alot.

Oh I also second the tea tree oil, that stuff is good for alot of things.

Good Luck!!


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I use garlic and it works wonders personally. Hot sits baths and a clove of garlic pricked open and inserted for a couple hours seems to make the itching stop for me.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 30, 2006)

I had the same problem and my dr. said it was common. Eat lots of garlic. I used the over the counter vaginal itch cream. Dr. said it was fine. I also got great relief when I showered and put very hot water there for a while. That actually worked wonders and the fastest.

Good thing is it's all over once the baby is born!
patti


----------

